# Iron Cleanse in action



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

A video showing the product in action no editing just how it happens.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

very impressive!

Is this from your new range Ronnie?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Brilliant Ronnie, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks yes it is will have a full range of cleaning products very shortly


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate :thumb:


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

great job.any idea on price ref the wheel cleaner?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb....:thumb: Bring it on...:wave:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys. I am very happy with it so far. Now we are almost ready designs are done and labels are being printed. I have a first batch that will be going out for review so watch out for these!! you can see that there is pretty much no run off meaning that what gets sprayed on pretty much gets used


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes please! Anyone who can make this for £2 per litre will be a good amongst slightly obsessed men (and women).


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

for that price it would be pretty much tap water. the raw ingrediants are expenssive as is the cleaver jiggery pokery we have added to make it a class leading product. would love to but I have to admit I want to produce quality rather than quanitty. Because it clings you are using a very little amount of product I have so far used about 500ml on 4 cars which I think is not and as you see from the wheel above they are not spotless before I start.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> for that price it would be pretty much tap water. the raw ingrediants are expenssive as is the cleaver jiggery pokery we have added to make it a class leading product. would love to but I have to admit I want to produce quality rather than quanitty. Because it clings you are using a very little amount of product I have so far used about 500ml on 4 cars which I think is not and as you see from the wheel above they are not spotless before I start.


I reckon a God could probably make it out of Tap water :thumb: :lol:

Just joshing. Either way, it looks really good, so if it comes in competitive, I can see it being snapped up!

Funny how price point is so much more important for these sort of products than waxes. There, people justify spending 3-5 x more for the "benefits" of it!

Amazing how some parts of the process are "tools", others are "lifestyle brands". I guess some products are far more consumptive than others, which focusses the mind a little.


----------



## Adam_84 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow I want some too


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So playing devils advocate what makes this any different from IronX or Wolfes products. 

There can only be so many different formulations of a peroxide based wheel cleaner out there?

Haven't Turtle Wax also got a product that "bleeds" 

To be honest I would rather see some proper R&D go into a properly ph neutral Non peroxide based environmentally friendly product than a rehash of something that's already out there.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

good point Nick, this is not a rehash of an existing product. i know the difference between the other products and I am not willing to get into that argument to be honest. the product is pH neutral so thats point 1 checked. point 2 is I have developed this from the view of a user i have taken several popular products and our very OCD chemist who we have locked away in the lab we have not only improved the performance but also the usage for the customer. as you can see from the video, the product does not run off like every other product it stays put meaning less is used, and it is more effective at what it does the smell is also vastly reduced but it is still there as it has so far proved unavoidable.
My aim is to take each product and improve it to my best ability to aid the end user. there is not perfect product out there so by improving them and constantly developing 

As for R&D to make these improvements has taken quite a significant amount of both time money and effort, our next product is especially the case as we have managed to do something that so far has been unsuccessful to do. 

I agree we are busily bevering away but R&D is not always big massive breakthroughs but continual improvements. Hopefully you will like these products firstly I am aiming to launch a range of cleaning products and to be honest there is very little for revolutionary new products, there is however good honest products made by detailers for both detailers and enthusiasts.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> good point Nick, this is not a rehash of an existing product. i know the difference between the other products and I am not willing to get into that argument to be honest. the product is pH neutral so thats point 1 checked. point 2 is I have developed this from the view of a user i have taken several popular products and our very OCD chemist who we have locked away in the lab we have not only improved the performance but also the usage for the customer. as you can see from the video, the product does not run off like every other product it stays put meaning less is used, and it is more effective at what it does the smell is also vastly reduced but it is still there as it has so far proved unavoidable.
> My aim is to take each product and improve it to my best ability to aid the end user. there is not perfect product out there so by improving them and constantly developing
> 
> As for R&D to make these improvements has taken quite a significant amount of both time money and effort, our next product is especially the case as we have managed to do something that so far has been unsuccessful to do.
> ...


Hey Ronnie, thanks for a great reply sorry I didn't reply back sooner!

They sound like good products and if they are cheaper than what's out there already you sound like you could be onto a winner.

If you want someone to do a test with it who hasn't been a massive convert to these peroxide type wheel cleaners send some over..I will give you an unbiased true review


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ronnie you Tee's...:lol: Get it out there....:lol:
I know you want it all sorted as nothing worse than launching a half backed product with daft labelling... First impressions and all....

Really looking forward to this and the test Vids are wetting the appetite...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

this is a really good product, Rollo has been working hard on testing and making the product perfect, and as he says with very little run off it clings better and you use less


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks guys. Yes i agree it is a long road to get it right I have added as much as I can to improve on the existing products and hopefully you guys will like them. A final batch of test products are being produced soon and i will be looking for people to test them so will keep you posted! Many thanks guys!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> many thanks guys. Yes i agree it is a long road to get it right I have added as much as I can to improve on the existing products and hopefully you guys will like them. A final batch of test products are being produced soon and i will be looking for people to test them so will keep you posted! Many thanks guys!


Well as a prime "non believer" I am willing to be swayed


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I can but try Nick. If you don't mind me asking what issues do you have. I totally know where you are coming from as there are products that I just don't "get".


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I used (wont mention the name) the very first type of product that came to market based on the Peroxide....used it on the bodywork of my A6...and also the wheels....all it did was stink out the wash bay (and turned it red) and remove all the nice coatings off the brake callipers and turn them grey and rusty looking (car was only a couple of months old).

Was an expensive bottle of very smelly water in my view....and really didn't work any better than the AutoSmart Ali-Shine and Smart Wheels which I might add I dont need to wear a gas mask with 

By the sound of it you have done a bit of development.....so hope I am on the samples list....I don't strike out products forever (well except on but that's down to them being greedy fukkers  ) but I wouldn't bother with the above product I tried again as it really did nothing that a wash and clay wouldn't sort.


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

ok very nice

but what is it doing

and what would a sponge/shampoo not do


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

James it removes embedded iron particles from the paint surface without having to actually have to touch the surface. Iron filings especially hot ones from your brakes, etch themselves into the paint surface with are then pretty much impossible to remove by using soap and a sponge or even clay bar. Other brands actually swell the paint surface to initially release the particle and then the chemical reaction breaks down causing the colour change. My product actually grabs the Iron particle and dissolves it and breaks it down insitu. it also has additional degreasers added to aid the cleaning process of the panel aiding the cleaning process. 

I have tried it on blended panels smart repaired panels calipers that are new (shiny and uncoated), acrylic painted calipers and raw aluminium alloy (the same grade used for both wheel spacers and a section of raw alloy wheel), left it on the paintwork of my car for 2 hours in baking direct sunlight and so far I have yet to get an adverse reaction to anything. I will post up a few pics of my tests. Simply what is does is cleanse the bodywork of Iron based bonded contamination and also organic bonded contamination in one easy step.

If you like this you guys are going to love Tar Gel!!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> James it removes embedded iron particles from the paint surface without having to actually have to touch the surface. Iron filings especially hot ones from your brakes, etch themselves into the paint surface with are then pretty much impossible to remove by using soap and a sponge or even clay bar. Other brands actually swell the paint surface to initially release the particle and then the chemical reaction breaks down causing the colour change. My product actually grabs the Iron particle and dissolves it and breaks it down insitu. it also has additional degreasers added to aid the cleaning process of the panel aiding the cleaning process.
> 
> I have tried it on blended panels smart repaired panels calipers that are new (shiny and uncoated), acrylic painted calipers and raw aluminium alloy (the same grade used for both wheel spacers and a section of raw alloy wheel), left it on the paintwork of my car for 2 hours in baking direct sunlight and so far I have yet to get an adverse reaction to anything. I will post up a few pics of my tests. Simply what is does is cleanse the bodywork of Iron based bonded contamination and also organic bonded contamination in one easy step.
> 
> If you like this you guys are going to love Tar Gel!!!!


I can't wait


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

oh yes looking forward to getting my hands on some of that. nice job mate. A fellow NI'er here too


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was looking to buy some IronX but this sounds pretty interesting, think I'll hold off for your release date :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks. i have tried it on a set of annodised Tarox calipers and no issues and took a small video of it on a new caliper that is unpainted. to be honest it was not shiney to begin with but there was no change after several minutes. However i think it would be better to air on teh side of caution as it would be impossible to test every type of caliper and say if it is unprotected then do not spray on it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks to be a cracking product Ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks. will be available by the end of the month. this has been tested on pretty much everything I have been able to get my hands on and so far all has been fine. getting some carbon ceramic disks to try it on very shortly as well. I also have some pictures of it on the bodywork that I will post up. it shows the bleed from each piece on the paintwork at the point of contact rather than turning the whole panel purple.


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

maybe it should be called Purple Ronnie :lol:

looks good :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

^^^ lol might have a few unhappy bunnies if I did that!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

think i'll be giving this a go. just finished something similar today, so i'll be in the market for an iron cleanser at the end of the month.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hey ronnie.. 

Im setting up to do a test on these products..

iron x
wolfs
AB purple rain 
and would like to include iron cleanse, if you allow it..

how much is it, where can i buy it mate?(at the end of the month ofcourse)

oh and if possible could i buy a smaller quantity like 150-250ml.. already got 1l of ix and a 1l of wolfs lol.. too much to use :lol:


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks well good! Have to say I was a little disapointed with Wolfs, so would be keen to try this.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> hey ronnie..
> 
> Im setting up to do a test on these products..
> 
> ...


you will be able to buy it directly from me and hopefull ysome other retailers will show an interest. prices will be released soon but it will be £12 for 500ml. as yet there is no plans for smaller bottles simply as the price of the bottle means that it would not be much less than what you are paying for a 500ml bottle. The main difference with mine is is specifically targets teh Iron particles so you will see each individual bleed rather than the general area turn purple. this means that you get a more effective decontamination process and use considerable less product.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ronnie do us all a favour and send Craig and James Death a small sample. If i ask you any more times i will have my own section  If its the money give me your paypal details and i will give you £10 towards it:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it looks good enough to buy the 500ml lol..

and i can send a small sample to james.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries I will have the batch for test ready for dispatch by the middle of this week had a few final tweaks that was needed prior to sending out as I want it to be as close to finished as possible. they will be getting samples as will the DW review team and several others. No worries about paying just getting it OCD perfect before it goes out!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Right I have made it up and have a gallon ready for testing i am thinking of sending out in 100ml or 200ml test bottles as i would like to send out as good few or i could send out 10x 500ml samples i will probably have about 4 or 5 after i send out some pre ordered samples for review and some consumer testing. i also have some new wheel cleaner and tar remover to try if anyone is interested!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

would be very intrested in trying this especially after using another similar product which i wasnt overly impressed with. when is it going to be available?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

by the end of the month for resale.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I would love to test this out against the wolf's!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> My product actually grabs the Iron particle and dissolves it and breaks it down insitu.


Can you explain for the lay man the chemistry involved to do this without the substance being a very strong acid or alkali?

Thanks.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Chicane said:


> I would love to test this out against the wolf's!


think ronnies sending me a sample 

ive got a big test planned for it.
Car Pro Iron X
Wolfs De-ironizer,
Autobrite's Purple Rain
and Ronnie's Iron Cleanse.

got the other three in stock.. soon as iron cleanse is OCD NI perfect.. the testing shall commence.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i would like to test any samples you would care to send

ive done write ups etc before so am more than willing


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

samples will be going out this week. so i will be in contact with you guys. 

without giving too much away it basically speeds up the deterioration of the raw iron particles, it is a catylist for what would naturally happen.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Hope I am on that list!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Ronnie sorry if you have already said but is Iron Cleanse in Gel form ? or More like Ironx ?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> think ronnies sending me a sample
> 
> ive got a big test planned for it.
> Car Pro Iron X
> ...


have you got any purple rain yet craig?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks good and I'm yet to try a de-ionizing product. I think I'll try this one first!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Chicane said:


> have you got any purple rain yet craig?


yes. not tested it yet though.. saving it for the big test lol..

all i know so far is it stinks like it should lol


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> without giving too much away it basically speeds up the deterioration of the raw iron particles, it is a catylist for what would naturally happen.


Ok, so it accelerates the oxidisation of the Iron. Is it a strong Acid, or a strong Alkali salt?

Iron-X, Purple rain etc.. predominantly use Ammonium thioglycolate to cause the swelling of the substrate around the iron filing to facilitate its release. The "pore" then closing again when washed with water.

You mentioned that your product did it differently. But I only see that happening if you catalyse a reaction between the iron filing and your chemical, and surely, that requires a strong oxidising agent?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

chillly said:


> Ronnie sorry if you have already said but is Iron Cleanse in Gel form ? or More like Ironx ?


no its not a gel. it is more a syrup if the truth be told. is is a thick liquid that sprays and clings.

samples bottled tomorrow and I have been in contact with a few and will be in contact with some more. I am really sorry that I cant give out samples to everyone but this batch is limited to a specific amount of people and potential clients. I really hope you like it and as said I want honest reactions as we can alter it to suit what the customer wants. it will be more expensive than others but I don't apologise as we have crammed it full of quality ingredients and have not thinned it down to reduce the cost (believe me I thought about it) but in hindsight Orchard Autocare has decided to stick its neck out and offer a high a level of quality as we can. This is not intended to be used on every clean more of a periodical decontamination from 80ml of my last sample I was able to work around 3 cars and 2 large 4x4 SUV's so as long as you don't go mad it will last a long time.

Hi Quattrogmbh. Lots of questions. here. I have decided to not release too much information as to the make up of the product, simply as there are several products coming onto the market that "do" the same job. So once i have had initial feedback and we are totally happy that what we have made is the "final" formulation then I will divulge all. I hope you don't mind me dodging the question but playing cards close to my chest until we are ready for market. But be assured we have tested it on pretty much every wheel type, wheel spacer paint type and mix that we can think of.

One thing we will say that any smart repair or chip repair we would advise you not to use it simply as there are sooo many mixes some good but as my profession as a detailer has shown me Most are very poor and I cannot guarantee a reaction with a poor paint finish. Also ceramic disks and magnesium wheels. Simply as I have not tested the product on them. i have new ceramic disk on order to plat with as well as getting a magnesium wheel so until I have conducted these tests I am playing it safe.

also on the hit list is Tar Cleanse, Wheel Cleanse, Nanowhizzard (the one stop interior product no more having 20 products when one will do) so watch out for more new arrivals.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Rollo,

Have you actually posted instructions on how to use this?

Cant seam to see anything.

Certainly is syrup like.

Certainly clings no real run.

Certainly works on the contaminants, not running does mean you dont get that very visual streaking.

Certainly washes of wheels if left to dry on, a total doddle, well on steel...:lol:

The sample pump is more atomizer like so application does not cover much area so more applied.

Did put through a more normal spray head however the spray patter was improved but not as widely spread as another.
Again sure this is down to the thicker mix, but this for me would mean more product used.

Currently im seeing more iron cleanse been used.

Will try some more soon i hope.... the only issue is catch 22 it clings so none wasted running away but more used as the spray pattern covers smaller area result more product needed to be sprayed...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes the atomiser is only for the test samples it will be from a normal sprayer. As it clings you will not get eh general random reaction where it is reacting even with itself. moreso you will se each individual reaction running off as individual spots which when you think about it is what you should see rather than a load of red in a general area as it is removing particles ingraned in the paint. it is simply spray on leave for about 3-5 minutes and wash off. I have left it on my Mondeo in direct baking sunlight for 8 hours and hosed off with no ill effect it will dry outon the paintwork but washed off with no issue. Personally I see no benifit leaving it on for a long period of time but it does not do any harm.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes certainly does highlight the individual spots only very slight run about 1mm after about 3/5 minutes....:lol:
No more than that.
Left on a wheel for a good while till totally dry and as mentioned rinsed off with ease with just a hose pipe....:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea at the end of the day they are just small particles of Iron so it should only be a small reastion unless there is a massive amount of it. if it is aboutthe reaction should be similar to the size of the particle it is removing any more ant then you have to ask what is it reacting with?

Also here is a small rundown about Iron Cleanse:

Iron Cleanse Technical
Iron Cleanse is a higly specialised product which specifically targets rusty iron residues. These residues often attach firmly to surfaces and cannot be easily washed away. Iron Cleanse works because the residues are more strongly attracted to the product than they are to the surface. As the iron particles are dissolved into the Iron Cleanse, there is a characteristic change of colour. When finished, the Iron Cleanse and dissolved iron can be washed away with water leaving no residue. Iron Cleanse is water based and contain no harmful solvents designed to produce paint swelling.

Iron Cleanse also makes use of advanced thickening agents to provide the ideal spray behaviour. Iron Cleanse sprays easily, like a liquid, but sticks like a gel. Liquid 'run-off' is much reduced and there is no 'jetting' as is characteristic of gels. The result is increased contact time, even on vertical surfaces and decreased product usage.

Features:
- quickly and safely dissolves rusty iron residues
- colour change to indicate removal of residues
- pH neutral
- contains no acids, alkalis, oxidising agents or harmful solvents
- 100% Ammonium free


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Ronnie will there be a HTST deal for the release of this ?
this'll be the first of this product type I'll be trying and by the roduct feature seems the best one I've read about so far.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes I will be offering introductry deals on all products well its nearly Christmas! If all goes well it will be going into full production as soon as the independant tests come back if they are as good as we hope! We are also hoping to have it going tinto some of your favorite distibutors to make life easier for you as well.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Ronnie i Pm'd you my address


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yep will be sending out your stuff before the weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool Cheers buddie hopefully i'll get my new house in time to test it all out when i do my winter prep


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries.


----------

